# What do you think of my "authentic" 70's getup?



## adam_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Since I was 450 lbs last year I decided I wanted to show off the new bod this Halloween...Didn't want my junk on display so Superman was out of the question...haha... I decided on this....

What do you think?










I hit up a vintage clothing store in Belmar last weekend...picked up a pair of authentic bell bottom jeans and polyester butterfly collared shirt...yes, the pattern is a 70's basketball game / crowd, complete with afro's, sideburns, and child-length shorts....I accessorized w/ a white leather belt and matching shell necklace and white Converse All-stars...love the Afro, not sure if I'm keeping the glasses though...might put on some black eyeliner....Jackie Moon style (Semi-Pro)...haha...


----------



## zombiemommy (Oct 3, 2009)

Congrats on the weightloss great costume and my hubby loves Semi Pro lol


----------



## Sparky (Oct 25, 2009)

Your costume screams 70's vibe


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Wow that's an amazing transformation, well done on the huge weight loss. Great costume, very 70's


----------



## Drayvan (Sep 22, 2009)

Love the costume and congrats on the weight loss.


----------



## Lainie (Sep 19, 2009)

You look like you stepped through a time machine....fantastic! And congratulations on all the weight loss, great job!


----------

